# Phrag. andreettae Hybrids?



## eteson (Aug 27, 2013)

Could someone with access to orchidwiz or similar software to share with me a list of the registered andreettae hybrids?
Thanks al lot!


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 27, 2013)

(x besseae) = Petite Queillette
(x Hanne Popow) = Petits Sablon
(x La Vingtaine = Vingtaine de Petit Quill

All registered by the Eric Young Orchid Foundation......


----------



## eteson (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks a lot Tom!
A lot of work to do with this species...


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 27, 2013)

....and with manzurii as well.


----------



## eteson (Aug 27, 2013)

You are right... but I see much more promising the andreettae.
Can you imagine andreettae x longifolium fma album, backcrossed again x andreettae?


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Eliseo,

I think your idea would be interesting, and since we have a longifolium fma album and andreettae in bud right now, it is a possibility. We will have two
(Praying Mantis x andreettae) flasks from our lab in one month, but it's the only other andreettae hybrid in the pipeline.....


----------



## eteson (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Tom,
I´ve failed in crossing andreettae and longifolium... hope you have sucess.

All my andreettae plants are starting to bloom again, so I am going to try some new hybrids. 

Already in the pipeline:

X schlimii
X pearcei (ecuadorense)
X besseae

I am specially interested in the results of the cross andreettae X schlimii...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2013)

Cahaba Morning Mist x andreettae!


----------



## Silvan (Sep 15, 2013)

Don't forget andreettae x caricinum = Phrag. Mont Mado
There's a post here, in the forum, if you wish to see pictures..
 I'm totally in love with that one.. lol


----------



## eteson (Sep 16, 2013)

I´ve not found Mont Mado in the RHS...
I guess it is being registered...


----------



## monocotman (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Mont Mado is EYOF crossing.
I think I'm the one that posed it in flower.
My plants is an easy grower, flowered again this summer and it looks like it will be a potful fairly soon.
Small growing for a phrag - a 4 inch pot can have multiple growths,
David


----------

